# Free DynDNS ?



## Spartrekus (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello, 

DynDNS is about 7 $ for a trial, but well might it be possible to find free solutions to have an address for website which remains the same?

Thank you


----------



## dclau (Apr 25, 2018)

I've been using afraid.org for dynamic dns for more than 12 years now, never had an issue. And, of course, is powered by FreeBSD 
You might want to check it out, their documentation is great, as well. Good luck.


----------



## Oko (Apr 25, 2018)

Freeshell.org  one of the oldest free shell account providers in U.S. (since early 90s of the last century) which runs of NetBSD has a membership level which includes free dynamic DNS service. Their basic membership is $1 for life and even that one will enable you to script out your free dynamic dns service.


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you guys for the tips!  I have setting up DynDNS for my home server on the to-do list.  For now, I'm using dirty hack scripts that keep track of the IP address and verify it against the (non-dymamic) DNS, and warn me if there is a mismatch.  Painful, but works.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 26, 2018)

ralphbsz said:


> for the tips! I have setting up DynD





dclau said:


> I've been using afraid.org for dynamic dns for more than 12 years now, never had an issue. And, of course, is powered by FreeBSD
> You might want to check it out, their documentation is great, as well. Good luck.



this is the best !  Powered by BSD !


----------

